# Bait selection and Temperature/seson guide



## Jim (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is a cool little guide to go by when deciding what bait to use during a particular season. 

From our friends at wired2fish...................

https://blog.wired2fish.com/blog/bid/50939/Fishing-Feature-The-Wired2Fish-Bass-Fishing-Bait-Selector


----------



## fender66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Always good stuff on W2Fish!

Thanks


----------



## W2FTodd (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Jim and Chris! You guys are awesome!

-Todd


----------

